# 50% Discount AND Complimentary Personlisation, Don't Miss Out



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello,

Lots of great waxes for this time of year, I've chosen waxes which have strong beading, great gloss and will give you great results. :thumb:

Our offer is; 50% off

Code is "personalise"

We will add your name on the label, normally this is £15.00, order this weekend and it's complimentary !

23744202221_3029ac2f9c_o by MitchellandKing, on Flickr

Trossachs comes down from £139.00 to only £69.50 complete with DPD delivery.










Parma comes down from £130.00 to £75.00 complete with DPD delivery










Natalia comes down from £170.00 to £85.00 complete with DPD delivery.










Lotus comes down from £150.00 to £75.00 complete with DPD delivery.










Simone comes down from £200.00 to £100.00 complete with DPD delivery.










Carmen comes down from £170 to £85.00 complete with DPD delivery.

*Trossachs 200ml* http://mitchellandking.com/collecti...ction-gloss-and-protection?variant=4441692801
*Parma 200ml * http://mitchellandking.com/collections/all-items/products/parma?variant=7182094785
*Natalia 200ml * http://mitchellandking.com/collecti...natalia-rich-complex-depth?variant=1132613817
*Lotus 200ml* http://mitchellandking.com/collecti...-super-hydrophobic-car-wax?variant=1191712505
*Simone* http://mitchellandking.com/collecti.../simone-chrome-reflections?variant=1203859209
*Carmen*http://mitchellandking.com/collecti...rmen-sharp-gloss-and-depth?variant=1132608481

To get yours simply visit the links above, PM me or leave a comment below.

I have 5 Trossachs remaining, I have 2 Parma's and 1 of everything else.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Which would you say in your opinion would be best for a Moon metallic white car?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

PyRo said:


> Which would you say in your opinion would be best for a Moon metallic white car?


Natalia would be fantastic for your white car


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Great offer on great selection of wax's there.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

65 quid for 200ml of Parma ??

Thats an amazing deal and a blast of a wax!.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got 1 Parma left and just waiting for it to be 0 duse to recent enquiries


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Parma sold out !


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Gutted i just seen this post and went to get a pot of lotus then realised it quite a bit to late


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Choppy said:


> Gutted i just seen this post and went to get a pot of lotus then realised it quite a bit to late


Pm John, he may be able to sort something out for you


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't mind waiting for another offer, I've still got quite a bit of Simone to get through


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I email John about this few days ago and he had 2 left but I decided to order the amazing beading kit now waiting for the wax they are making for here


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Choppy said:


> I don't mind waiting for another offer, I've still got quite a bit of Simone to get through


Not had time to try Simone. What are your thoughts on it if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Excellent beading and good sheeting, lasted about 8 weeks for me with one coat. Application was a bit tricky at first as it felt a little sticky but lightly dampen the pad and it was fine, and used 2 cloths to buff off and the finish is beautiful!


----------

